# Spoiler Cruze Hatchback Genuine GM, 95941980.



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Do you have a hatchback?


----------



## doc (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd say at least 80% of the forum members are in North America - which doesn't have a hatchback model. Maybe some Australian members have some idea.


----------

